# Clamoroso Conte:"Abbiamo sbagliato tutti nel progettare la stagione"



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

*Clamoroso Conte:"Abbiamo sbagliato tutti nel progettare la stagione"*

Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



Madonna !! quello che avrei voluto sentire io dai nostri allenatori.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



E sono praticamente a pari punti coi gobbi...

Se questo allenasse il Milan, avrebbe già sparato a qualcuno. Tipo Joker.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Novembre 2019)

Fosse venuto al Milan, a quest ora sarebbe in galera per omicidio plurimo


----------



## Solo (5 Novembre 2019)

Da noi invece c'è gente che dice(va) che Sugo è un fuoriclasse.

Mediocrità a valanga.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Novembre 2019)

Cosa ci siamo lasciati scappare...


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



il giaestro e sioli si segano per 10 min "dignitosi" ogni 3 partite, costui invece è ossessionato dalla vittoria.


----------



## S T B (5 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



Sono sicuro che con questo qui Calhanoglu e Piatek erano fenomeni. Cioè questi vanno avanti con Candreva, rendiamoci conto. Purtroppo noi non abbiamo un vero allenatore da Ancelotti. Poi solo robetta.


----------



## Goro (5 Novembre 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> il giaestro e sioli si segano per 10 min "dignitosi" ogni 3 partite, costui invece è ossessionato dalla vittoria.



Ma vedi anche le interviste dei Romagnoli o Bennacer o Paquetà o chiunque, loro sono soddisfatti così


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2019)

Deve fallire Conte con tutta l’ Inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2019)

mentalità distante anni luce.....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



hahaha rido ricordando che certi non volevano Inzaghi perché piange 
e sono sempre gli stessi che volevano Conte bhuhahahahaha mamma mia


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Novembre 2019)

Magari avessimo sbagliato noi così. Ridicolo a dire certe cose Conte, come il secchione che dice di non aver studiato e poi prende 8 senza far copiare. E che considerazione che ha di Barella e Sensi, complimenti!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2019)

mah. sta mettendo le mani avanti,perchè è probabile che anche quest anno zeru tituli..se la gioca con la juve adesso,ma a marzo non sarà cosi
e lui lo sa


----------



## falconez (6 Novembre 2019)

Come ho già detto in un altro post,quei giocatori che lui ha beatamente sput tanato dopo una partita persa malamente li aveva fortemente voluti LUI.
Che si vergogni,ridicolo.
Avesse solo parlato di coperta corta avrebbe fatto ben altra figura,ma con quest’uscita ha fatto una figura di lerda non da poco.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Novembre 2019)

Sta storia potrà finire probabilmente solo in due modi: o si rompe il rapporto Conte-Inter o a gennaio gli pigliano come minimo Modric e Ibra.

Temo fortemente avverrà la seconda.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2019)

Mi sembrano parole al limite dell'offensivo verso i suoi stessi giocatori.
Parole da puro esaltato. Grandissimo allenatore eh, non discuto questo, ma a livello comunicativo lo 0 assoluto


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2019)

Sta peggiorando sempre di più nei suoi difetti. Se continua così non lo vorrà più nessuna big tra qualche anno.


----------



## babsodiolinter (6 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Deve fallire Conte con tutta l’ Inter.



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



È già in rottura con l'ambiente


----------



## Milancholy (6 Novembre 2019)

Senza un paio di "sculate" in campionato, il ribollente trapiantato avrebbe già mandato in vacca la baracca interiana. Fiducioso attendo...


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Novembre 2019)

Fosse arrivato al milan lo avrebbero già giustiziato per lesa gazzosità


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Novembre 2019)

S T B ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che con questo qui Calhanoglu e Piatek erano fenomeni. Cioè questi vanno avanti con Candreva, rendiamoci conto. Purtroppo noi non abbiamo un vero allenatore da Ancelotti. Poi solo robetta.



Stasera Politano, con una caviglia spaccata, era più dinamico della pianta grassa spagnola


----------



## BB7 (6 Novembre 2019)

Inacettabile per un allenatore parlare in questo modo a questi livelli. Mi fa ridere che conferma quello che dicevo io sull'importanza dei giocatori ma ciononostante non ha senso che lui ne parli ai media.


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Novembre 2019)

sicuramente e rottura


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2019)

Perché non é mai colpa sua....

Avanti di due gol alla fine del primo tempo si fa schiacciare, umiliare, rimontare nel secondo, nella partita decisiva della stagione, ma la colpa é dei troppi impegni.

Invece il Dortmund non li ha.

Invece il Dortmund non ha Sancho, Akimi, Brandts che hanno fatto 7 partite di fila, o Reus e Alcacer rotti o reduci da infortunio...

Sempre colpa di qualcuno (che tra l’altro ha dovuto fare mercato dopo che lui ha pubblicamente scaricato quelli da cedere, come al solito). Ma mai autocritica.

Non so come lo si possa sopportare piú di un anno.


----------



## Pivellino (6 Novembre 2019)

L’ego è una brutta bestia


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2019)

Quindi un allenatore che fa certe dichiarazioni andrebbe elogiato? Per cosa esattamente? Per una carriera fatta da 3 scudetti vinti e per fallimenti in tutte le squadre allenate 1 massimo 2 anni dopo il suo arrivo?


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché non é mai colpa sua....
> 
> Avanti di due gol alla fine del primo tempo si fa schiacciare, umiliare, rimontare nel secondo, nella partita decisiva della stagione, ma la colpa é dei troppi impegni.
> 
> ...



Infatti non lo sopporta nessuno più di tre mesi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Novembre 2019)

È un talebano, ma io l avrei voluto fortemente


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Cosa ci siamo lasciati scappare...


Dopo le dichiarazioni di ieri davvero pensi ancora che lui avrebbe accettato di venire da noi?


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché non é mai colpa sua....
> 
> Avanti di due gol alla fine del primo tempo si fa schiacciare, umiliare, rimontare nel secondo, nella partita decisiva della stagione, ma la colpa é dei troppi impegni.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto.
Tra l’altro ieri, sul 2 a 2, con la squadra tutta schiacciata dietro ha avuto la brillante idea di togliere Lukaku, l’unico che avrebbe potuto tener palla su per far rifiatare, per mettere Politano. Errore dilettantesco. Quando una cosa del genere la fanno i nostri allenatori, vengono massacrati.


----------



## James Watson (6 Novembre 2019)

Meraviglioso. Le dichiarazioni di Conte o sono una facciata per difendere la squadra dopo una rimonta così imbarazzante, o sono una bellissima bomba ad orologeria che sta per scoppiare nello spogliatoio inder..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dopo le dichiarazioni di ieri davvero pensi ancora che lui avrebbe accettato di venire da noi?



Ma infatti, questo gli prendono Godin, 100 milioni di centrocampisti, 80 milioni di attaccante, e si lamenta tutto il tempo.

Come pensate sarebbe potuto venire in questo Milan??

Noto sempre più, che questo periodo buio del Milan sta rimbambendo un po' tutti noi.


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> Tra l’altro ieri, sul 2 a 2, con la squadra tutta schiacciata dietro ha avuto la brillante idea di togliere Lukaku, l’unico che avrebbe potuto tener palla su per far rifiatare, per mettere Politano. Errore dilettantesco. Quando una cosa del genere la fanno i nostri allenatori, vengono massacrati.



Ieri ha sbagliato solo e soltanto questo cambio, per il resto la sua Inter ha fatto un primo tempo eccellente, con ripartenze al fulmicotone e con una cattiveria in campo che invidio totalmente.

Il livello della sua squadra è altissimo, sta combattendo punto a punto con la Juve e a gennaio sicuramente avrà quel vuole, visto come piange in diretta televisiva e viste le parole di Marotta.

Leggo tanti commenti rosicanti, mentre noi giriamo con gente che esalta Suso che, come fatto notare da un amico qui sopra, corre meno di quanto ha fatto ieri Politano con una gamba sola.

Conte alza il livello, è l'allenatore perfetto per dare una forte scossa verso l'alto a tutto l'ambiente, con Conte devi spendere, con Conte devi giocare sempre al massimo, perchè lui lo pretende.

Poi non sarà perfetto per fare cicli lunghissimi, uno così demandante, ma sarebbe stato assolutamente perfettissimo per alzare il livello Milan.

Da noi non è voluto venire, ma non certo perchè Elliot non spenda sul mercato,ma perchè la base di giocatori è talmente scarsa da far impaurire qualsiasi allenatore di fama accertata.
La gente dice che l'Inter viaggia con Candreva (tra l'altro uno dei migliori fin'ora, cioè l'Inter dei record viaggiava con Mandorlini ed il Milan di Sacchi con Colombo, cosa vuol dire?) noi viaggiamo con 20 amebe di livello INFERIORE a Candreva, giocatore umile che corre si sbatte lascia i polmoni in campo e che tira e crossa come nessuno dei nostri ha mai fatto in carriera.
Probabilmente la mente di tanti è tarata su Real madrid Barcellona MilandiSacchi o di Ancelotti, ma la realtà è che stiamo lottando per non retrocedere,forse qualcuno non lo ha ancora ben capito.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Novembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi un allenatore che fa certe dichiarazioni andrebbe elogiato? Per cosa esattamente? Per una carriera fatta da 3 scudetti vinti e per fallimenti in tutte le squadre allenate 1 massimo 2 anni dopo il suo arrivo?



Infatti sto leggendo tantissimi elogi... Cioè questo ha perso malamente e sta scaricando pubblicamente le colpe a tutti, dirigenza e giocatori.. ma come si fa..


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



Vuole rinforzi a gennaio perchè sa di potersela giocare contro questa Juve (sicuramente più del Napuletto di DeLaurentis) ormai con la pancia piena in Italia e con l'ossessione CL.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ieri ha sbagliato solo e soltanto questo cambio, per il resto la sua Inter ha fatto un primo tempo eccellente, con ripartenze al fulmicotone e con una cattiveria in campo che invidio totalmente.
> 
> Il livello della sua squadra è altissimo, sta combattendo punto a punto con la Juve e a gennaio sicuramente avrà quel vuole, visto come piange in diretta televisiva e viste le parole di Marotta.
> 
> ...



Ma certo che Conte è bravo, uno che dedica la vita alla sua professione, o è stupido o è bravo.

Sicuramente lui è bravo, ma mitizzarlo non serve a nulla.

Non sono mai esistiti allenatori mitologici, hanno sempre vinto solo le squadre piu' forti.

Conte è solo uno dei tanti (pochi) bravi nel suo lavoro, stop.


----------



## Route66 (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



Degno erede di Mourinho, a quando il gesto delle manette?
Prima dice che ha degli incapaci(Sensi e Barella) e poi li ringrazia anche per la fatica povere bestie...colpa della società e dei calciatori, lui di colpe non ne ha mai.
La mia opinione non cambia su questo qua...uomo di M.


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ieri ha sbagliato solo e soltanto questo cambio, per il resto la sua Inter ha fatto un primo tempo eccellente, con ripartenze al fulmicotone e con una cattiveria in campo che invidio totalmente.


Non sono d'accordo. A mio parere ha toppato tutta l'impostazione tattica della partita. Nel primo tempo si abbassavano troppo, di fatto giocavano col 5-3-2 in fase di non possesso. Che può starci, ma così hai regalato il centrocampo agli avversari e i giocatori dell'Inter dovevano continuamente rincorrere in mezzo al campo. Durante il primo tempo io ho pensato "questi scoppiano". Pensiero confermato dalle statistiche di fine primo tempo: c'erano 3 o 4 giocatori dell'Inter che avevano percorso più di 7km. Troppi per pensare di poter reggere anche nel secondo tempo. Se sei consapevole di avere giocatori stanchi, hai il dovere di impostare una partita meno dispendiosa dal punto di vista fisico. 



Lambro ha scritto:


> Il livello della sua squadra è altissimo, sta combattendo punto a punto con la Juve e a gennaio sicuramente avrà quel vuole, visto come piange in diretta televisiva e viste le parole di Marotta.
> 
> Leggo tanti commenti rosicanti, mentre noi giriamo con gente che esalta Suso che, come fatto notare da un amico qui sopra, corre meno di quanto ha fatto ieri Politano con una gamba sola.
> 
> ...


Che la rosa dell'Inter sia nettamente superiore alla nostra e che Conte sia meglio di tutti gli allenatori che abbiamo avuto dal dopo Allegri a oggi messi insieme, penso non si possa contestare. Ciò non toglie che se uno sbaglia, sbaglia. Anzi, proprio per quei motivi, è lecito aspettarsi che un allenatore che prende 12 milioni all'anno capisca che togliere Lukaku per mettere Politano sia un suicidio. Siamo ai livelli del famoso cambio Alex per Menez di Inzaghi a Torino, eh.


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo che Conte è bravo, uno che dedica la vita alla sua professione, o è stupido o è bravo.
> 
> Sicuramente lui è bravo, ma mitizzarlo non serve a nulla.
> 
> ...



Certo, io non lo esalto a leggenda per 3 scudetti, mentre per quel che riguarda che non siano mai esisti allenatori mitologici credo ti sbagli.
C'è gente che ha cambiato il modo di giocare, non solo Sacchi.


----------



## ignaxio (6 Novembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi un allenatore che fa certe dichiarazioni andrebbe elogiato? Per cosa esattamente? Per una carriera fatta da 3 scudetti vinti e per fallimenti in tutte le squadre allenate 1 massimo 2 anni dopo il suo arrivo?



Pessime dichiarazioni. Se succedeva al Milan peró dopo un momento di esaltazione sarebbero tutti in un angolo a piangere “Ora va viaaa, Ora si dimetteeee, Maledetto Saitan Aivan Gazzoooosa”


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. A mio parere ha toppato tutta l'impostazione tattica della partita. Nel primo tempo si abbassavano troppo, di fatto giocavano col 5-3-2 in fase di non possesso. Che può starci, ma così hai regalato il centrocampo agli avversari e i giocatori dell'Inter dovevano continuamente rincorrere in mezzo al campo. Durante il primo tempo io ho pensato "questi scoppiano". Pensiero confermato dalle statistiche di fine primo tempo: c'erano 3 o 4 giocatori dell'Inter che avevano percorso più di 7km. Troppi per pensare di poter reggere anche nel secondo tempo. Se sei consapevole di avere giocatori stanchi, hai il dovere di impostare una partita meno dispendiosa dal punto di vista fisico.
> 
> 
> Che la rosa dell'Inter sia nettamente superiore alla nostra e che Conte sia meglio di tutti gli allenatori che abbiamo avuto dal dopo Allegri a oggi messi insieme, penso non si possa contestare. Ciò non toglie che se uno sbaglia, sbaglia. Anzi, proprio per quei motivi, è lecito aspettarsi che un allenatore che prende 12 milioni all'anno capisca che togliere Lukaku per mettere Politano sia un suicidio. Siamo ai livelli del famoso cambio Alex per Menez di Inzaghi a Torino, eh.



Dai tutti sbagliano, anche i piu' grandi di sempre, smettiamola di voler fare i perfezionisti a tutti i costi, l'errore è insignito nell'uomo anche quello che guadagna milioni di euro, il piu' bravo è quello che sbaglia meno non quello che non sbaglia mai.

Interessante invece la notazione sul primo tempo di alcuni interisti, non ci avevo badato, il problema è che giocare alto con gente come Sancho è molto rischioso se non hai degli sprinter dietro, Handanovic non è un fulmicotone nelle uscite fuori dall'area, nel secondo tempo poi io ho visto un grandissimo Borussia, piu' che altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



Se siano sbagliate o meno queste dichiarazioni nella forma e nei tempi mi importa poco , inviterei però tutti a 'parafrasare' questa intervista e adattarla al nostro milan.
In base a cosa e a chi dovremmo pretendere che i nostri sappiano giocare, gestire le partite e i momenti e giocare per i vertici?
Siamo un mix tra giovanotti e scappati di casa.
Conte ha ragione su tutta la linea.
E da dichiarazioni del genere possiamo anche dedurre perchè i grandi allenatori ci evitano come la peste.


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Dai tutti sbagliano, anche i piu' grandi di sempre, smettiamola di voler fare i perfezionisti a tutti i costi, l'errore è insignito nell'uomo anche quello che guadagna milioni di euro, il piu' bravo è quello che sbaglia meno non quello che non sbaglia mai.


Ma quello sicuramente. Nessuno è infallibile. Lo facevo notare riallacciandomi alle considerazioni di Zosimo sulla scarsa capacità di auto-critica di Conte. A me ha fatto sorridere il fatto che abbia attaccato frontalmente la società dopo una partita in cui lui ha, a mio parere, moltissime responsabilità.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Interessante invece la notazione sul primo tempo di alcuni interisti, non ci avevo badato, il problema è che giocare alto con gente come Sancho è molto rischioso se non hai degli sprinter dietro, Handanovic non è un fulmicotone nelle uscite fuori dall'area, nel secondo tempo poi io ho visto un grandissimo Borussia, piu' che altro.


Questo sicuramente. Però il fatto di correre tanto è proprio una caratteristica dell'Inter di Conte. Se non sbaglio sono primi in serie a per media km percorsi. 
PS: poi ci siamo noi che siamo sedicesimi per km percorsi e siamo sempre più stanchi degli altri "per colpa del calendario"...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Se i problemi all'inter ci sono e sono pure grossi, cit di conte, noi siamo nel dramma più totale.
Facessero i dirigenti del milan il mea culpa per errori di scelte e programmazione.
Macchè da noi si fanno i proclami e si parla addirittura di quarto posto con una squadra a ridosso della zona retrocessione.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Novembre 2019)

Mi sembra un po ingrato, tutto quello che ha voluto gli hanno preso, per gli infortuni la dirigenza ha poche responsabilità. Avesse avuto la nostra di dirigenza, a quest'ora starebbe parlando con un avvocato per avere la libertà vigilata


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2019)

Le squadre di Conte devono sputare pezzi di polmone in ogni partita ed avere palle d'acciaio. Il discorso fila. Ma conferma che è un allenatore non a livello dei grandissimi, questo può farti una, al massimo due, stagioni ad alto livello, dopo viene cacciato a calci da dirigenza e giocatori e lascia solo macerie. In tal senso Allegri con la Juve ha fatto una mezza impresa (mezza, perchè in Italia non aveva avversari e gli hanno costruito una rosa straordinaria).


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un po ingrato, tutto quello che ha voluto gli hanno preso, per gli infortuni la dirigenza ha poche responsabilità.* Avesse avuto la nostra di dirigenza,* a quest'ora starebbe parlando con un avvocato per avere la libertà vigilata



Il problema si pone nemmeno : conte nemmeno prenderebbe in considerazione la nostra squadra e la nostra dirigenza.
E in estate l'ha pure detto chiaramente di aver scelto il progetto migliore.
Per quanto riguarda poi la rosa e il mercato credo che questo sfogo servirà solo per mettere alle corde la dirigenza, conte vuole gente come Rakitc e probabilmente glielo prenderanno pure a gennaio.
Per il resto , come ha messo alla porta perisic in estate, in panca oggi ha gente che non vuole minimamente prendere in considerazione, mi riferisco a Borja Valero che nel suo calcio ci azzecca zero.
Mica come da noi che si esalta suso come grande trequartista.
Conte vuole gente che corre, lotta e suda. Le pupe che giocano da fermo nemmeno le prende in considerazione.
Sbaglia??
I fatti per ora in campionato gli danno ragione.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Certo, io non lo esalto a leggenda per 3 scudetti, mentre per quel che riguarda che non siano mai esisti allenatori mitologici credo ti sbagli.
> C'è gente che ha cambiato il modo di giocare, non solo Sacchi.



Non saprei: il Milan di Sacchi ha vinto per le innovazioni o perchè aveva Baresi, Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten?

Guardiola vinse perchè ha inventato il tiki-taka o perchè aveva Xavy-Iniesta-Messi al top della carriera?

Zidane ha vinto 3 CL consecutive perchè aveva CR7 & company oppure perchè è un genio?

Sai, per come la vedo io, l' allenatore puo' decidere in che modo affrontare le partite, ma poi le partite, finisce sempre che si vincano per una giocata, un colpo, anche quando si arriva con splendide azioni è perchè i giocatori sono abili nel farle, il Milan attuale non le farebbe mai.

Insomma, gira e rigira vince il piu' forte, sempre e da sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se i problemi all'inter ci sono e sono pure grossi, cit di conte, noi siamo nel dramma più totale.
> Facessero i dirigenti del milan il mea culpa per errori di scelte e programmazione.
> Macchè da noi si fanno i proclami e si parla addirittura di quarto posto con una squadra a ridosso della zona retrocessione.



Da noi manca il senso della misura e anche della logica..
Sono onesto..quando sento Maldini dire (e gliel'ho già sentito dire almeno 3-4 volte) "Sappiamo che non dobbiamo vincere la Champions" a me viene il nervoso..

Ma sappiamo solo pensare che il successo sia "Vincere la champions?" 

Manca proprio la misura..e appare evidente per me l'inadeguatezza di questi dirigenti a stabilire un piano di risalita che abbia delle tappe logiche..

Mi preoccupano molto queste parole


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte a Mediaset:"Sono inc... nero. Veniamo qui, dominiamo il primo tempo e poi ci facciamo rimontare così. Lavoriamo a mille, di più non possiamo fare .Messaggio alla società? Nessun messaggio, la società faccia le sue riflessioni. Leggo sempre elogi sperticati per il mercato e per il contromercato. Abbiamo sbagliato tutti qualcosa nel progettare la stagione. Tutti hanno infortuni durante l'arco della stagione, ma gli altri non se ne accorgono. Per me queste sono ferite profonde. Non so se gli altri siano abituate a queste rimonte. Sarà un'annata dura e difficile a dispetto di quello che leggo sui giornali: elogi a mercato e programmazione. Io mi metto nel gruppo dirigenziale. Tranne Godin, qui non ha vinto niente nessuno. Non ci sono giocatori maturi in grado di gestire situazioni difficili. A chi lo chiediamo? A Barella preso dal Cagliari e a Sensi preso dal Sassuolo? Con tutto il rispetto. Io ai calciatori dirò sempre grazie, mi stanno dando la vita. E li ringrazio anche per le fatiche. Qualcuno lo avrei fatto riposare. I problemi ci sono e sono grossi".



Questo non verrebbe mai da noi, 
mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Novembre 2019)

Ci appendiamo alla mentalità qui dentro, ma questo sa semplicemente mettendo le mani avanti ahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da noi manca il senso della misura e anche della logica..
> Sono onesto..quando sento Maldini dire (e gliel'ho già sentito dire almeno 3-4 volte) "Sappiamo che non dobbiamo vincere la Champions" a me viene il nervoso..
> 
> Ma sappiamo solo pensare che il successo sia "Vincere la champions?"
> ...



Non avrà esperienza come dirigente ma ha imparato in fretta il linguaggio.
Ne usciremo solo quando avremo chiarezza nei ruoli : un grande ds + un grande allenatore che indirizza il mercato.
Per ora è tutto studiato ad arte per non capire una mazza e non farci capire una mazza.
Io , ad esempio, non ho ancora capito chi fa il mercato.
Ho capito che abbiamo un presidente e un ds farlocchi, due pupazzi.
Poi abbiamo il genio nello scovare giovani, uno che non vuole gli over 25 e l'ultimo arrivato non so che linea sposi.
Poi ci sarebbero Maldini e Boban che vorrebbero ma non possono.


----------



## Prealpi (6 Novembre 2019)

Come società non ne sarei felice, a questa per ona danno 11 milioni l'anno proprio per prendersi la responsabilità, l'impressione invece è che come al suo solito cominci a mettere le mani avanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non saprei: il Milan di Sacchi ha vinto per le innovazioni o perchè aveva Baresi, Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten?
> 
> Guardiola vinse perchè ha inventato il tiki-taka o perchè aveva Xavy-Iniesta-Messi al top della carriera?
> 
> ...



Infatti ti racconto una cosa simpatica, l'altro giorno parlando con un ex giocatore del Milan dell epoca Ancelottiana mi ha raccontato che in realtà lui " non li allenava" erano talmente forti che non c'era bisogno di un allenatore perchè loro sapevano già cosa e come farla.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ci appendiamo alla mentalità qui dentro, ma questo sa semplicemente mettendo le mani avanti ahaha



Se non altro non prende in giro se stesso e i tifosi, anche se forse è un pò vigliacco come atteggiamento.
Ma preferisco queste prese di posizione forti a chi passa tutta l'estate a raccontarci che suso è un campione, che i campioni non sono mai un problema e che suso giocherà da trequartista.
Conte i problemi li mette a nudo e li affronta, noi ci prendiamo in giro, da anni.
Perdere da 0-2 a 3-2 non può essere una cosa normale e conte sta sollevando il problema.
Noi invece ci siamo abituati a perdere pure contro il torino.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non altro non prende in giro se stesso e i tifosi, anche se forse è un pò vigliacco come atteggiamento.
> Ma preferisco queste prese di posizione forti a chi passa tutta l'estate a raccontarci che suso è un campione, che i campioni non sono mai un problema e che suso giocherà da trequartista.
> Conte i problemi li mette a nudo e li affronta, noi ci prendiamo in giro, da anni.
> Perdere da 0-2 a 3-2 non può essere una cosa normale e conte sta sollevando il problema.
> Noi invece ci siamo abituati a perdere pure contro il torino.



D'accordo su tutto tranne sul fatto delle prese di posizione forti. Lui è un vincente (e lo vorrei IMMEDIATAMENTE al Milan) ma è anche un gran piagnina. Come vede che a certe cose non ci si arriva mette le mani avanti e fa casino (come ha sempre fatto guarda caso). Sensi e Barella li ha fortemente voluti lui, in ogni caso. Questa è la verità...e poverino chi si è abituato a perdere col toro...


----------



## Garrincha (6 Novembre 2019)

È ridicolo, questo non durerà mai più di due anni in un posto...

Forse solo se avesse undici Ronaldo e come riserve undici Messi nei rispettivi ruoli non si lamenterebbe


La verità è che il suo calcio è troppo dispendioso, non sa dosare le energie oppure non appena cala l'intensità fisica escono tutte le magagne del suo allenare e copre i passi falsi accusando la rosa di essere inadeguata, dovrebbe andare ad allenare Real o Barcellona solo per vedere che il re è nudo senza alibi


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non saprei: il Milan di Sacchi ha vinto per le innovazioni o perchè aveva Baresi, Rijkaard, Gullit e Van Basten?
> 
> Guardiola vinse perchè ha inventato il tiki-taka o perchè aveva Xavy-Iniesta-Messi al top della carriera?
> 
> ...



è un mix delle due cose per me..ovvio che senza i campioni non fai nulla..ovvio che però anche i campioni non sono tutti fatti e finiti, a volte il tecnico da la svolta alla loro carriera..poi non è scontato i risultati arrivino sempre..per esempio prendiamo uno come Ferguson, per anni ha avuto uno UTD che era al top del mondo con dei fenomeni assoluti..però alla fine ha vinto 2 misere CL, di cui una rubacchiata all'ultimo secondo e una ai rigori per merito dello scivolone di Terry..
Prendiamo poi uno come Lippi..ok la Juve non era male..ma fare 4 finali di CL in 8 anni è roba mostruosa se consideriamo anche il livello che c'era in europa allora..
Non a caso poi, ha anche vinto un mondiale con una nazionale che non era certo il top..

Prendiamo anche un Capello..Milan, Real, Roma..insomma..ha vinto sempre..

Il tecnico conta, ovvio che se gli dai 11 pippe nessuno fa bene..
ma con 11 buoni giocatori/campioni alcuni vincono, altri invece no


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto tranne sul fatto delle prese di posizione forti. Lui è un vincente (e lo vorrei IMMEDIATAMENTE al Milan) ma è anche un gran piagnina. Come vede che a certe cose non ci si arriva mette le mani avanti e fa casino (come ha sempre fatto guarda caso). Sensi e Barella li ha fortemente voluti lui, in ogni caso. Questa è la verità...e poverino chi si è abituato a perdere col toro...



Ci ho pensato anche io ieri ma poi ho pensato anche a mou che appena arrivato all'inter per dopare mentalmente i suoi ha detto loro in faccia che sono dei perdenti e che si possono vantare di aver vinto solo due scudetti di cartone.
Mou è passato per un genio della comunicazione e per grande motivatore, conte non è poi tanto lontano da quella filosofia di pensiero, che piaccia o meno.
A questi livelli nulla è casuale, sono tutte strategie per tirare fuori il meglio da tutti.
Conte, esattamente come mou, dove va ci può durare giusto tre anni.
E comunque sia in tutta l'intervista non ha offeso nessuno dei suoi ,li ha solo ringraziati per come si allenano e per quel che danno in campo.
Il dito era contro la società che non gli ha messo a disposizione un qualcosa che evidentemente sarebbe servito.
Io credo faccia riferimento al ruolo di sensi dentro questa squadra, giocatore praticamente insostituibile.
Ci sarebbe infatti in panca gente come valero che il mister nemmeno prende in considerazione e quindi alcuni giocatori nerazzurri sono costretti a giocare praticamente sempre.
Sensi e Barella sono giovani di belle speranze ma a questi livelli in europa servono personalità ed esperienza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato anche io ieri ma poi ho pensato anche a mou che appena arrivato all'inter per dopare mentalmente i suoi ha detto loro in faccia che sono dei perdenti e che si possono vantare di aver vinto solo due scudetti di cartone.
> Mou è passato per un genio della comunicazione e per grande motivatore, conte non è poi tanto lontano da quella filosofia di pensiero, che piaccia o meno.
> A questi livelli nulla è casuale, sono tutte strategie per tirare fuori il meglio da tutti.
> Conte, esattamente come mou, dove va ci può durare giusto tre anni.
> ...



Il tuo ragionamento ci può stare si!Vedremo...però il fatto che non sta mai troppo nello stesso club senza s*******re tutto la dice lunga


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento ci può stare si!Vedremo...però il fatto che non sta mai troppo nello stesso club senza s*******re tutto la dice lunga



Secondo me, tutto sommato, è la normalità.
Un allenatore che punta molto sulla mentalità dopo 3 anni stanca l'ambiente ed ha più nulla da chiedere ed è giusto che vada via.
Non vale solo per conte il discorso ma anche per tanti altri.
Ricordo quando Mancini lasciò il city(dopo 4 anni) come i giocatori ne erano felici perchè non lo sopportavano più.
Il ciclo di un allenatore è questo, tranne rare eccezioni.


----------



## diavolo (6 Novembre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> hahaha rido ricordando che certi non volevano Inzaghi perché piange
> e sono sempre gli stessi che volevano Conte bhuhahahahaha mamma mia



Proprio uguali i due.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Novembre 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto tranne sul fatto delle prese di posizione forti. Lui è un vincente (e lo vorrei IMMEDIATAMENTE al Milan) ma è anche un gran piagnina. Come vede che a certe cose non ci si arriva mette le mani avanti e fa casino (come ha sempre fatto guarda caso). Sensi e Barella li ha fortemente voluti lui, in ogni caso. Questa è la verità...e poverino chi si è abituato a perdere col toro...



Ma è sempre stato così. Sì affida a giocatori mediocri così se fa il miracolo strappando uno scudetto lo elevano a dio per aver trasformato delle pippe in fenomeni. Se non ci riesce, li scarica pubblicamente e attacca la società.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è un mix delle due cose per me..ovvio che senza i campioni non fai nulla..ovvio che però anche i campioni non sono tutti fatti e finiti, a volte il tecnico da la svolta alla loro carriera..poi non è scontato i risultati arrivino sempre..per esempio prendiamo uno come Ferguson, per anni ha avuto uno UTD che era al top del mondo con dei fenomeni assoluti..però alla fine ha vinto 2 misere CL, di cui una rubacchiata all'ultimo secondo e una ai rigori per merito dello scivolone di Terry..
> Prendiamo poi uno come Lippi..ok la Juve non era male..ma fare 4 finali di CL in 8 anni è roba mostruosa se consideriamo anche il livello che c'era in europa allora..
> Non a caso poi, ha anche vinto un mondiale con una nazionale che non era certo il top..
> 
> ...



Eppure gran parte delle ultime CL sono state vinte da gente come Di Matteo, Zidane, Luis Enrique...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti ti racconto una cosa simpatica, l'altro giorno parlando con un ex giocatore del Milan dell epoca Ancelottiana mi ha raccontato che in realtà lui " non li allenava" erano talmente forti che non c'era bisogno di un allenatore perchè loro sapevano già cosa e come farla.



Ma si ovvio;

Qui davvero si crede che un giocatore marchi male/bene, faccia dribling/perda palloni, faccia passaggi filtranti alla Rui Costa/ passaggi indietro perchè glielo dice o meno il mister.

Ognuna fa e pensa quello che riesce a fare e che la velocità del suo cervello gli permette di pensare.

Lo stesso Ancelotti:

Prima CL vinta ai rigori

Seconda CL l'ha vinta Ricky da solo (vedi mio avatar) col la grande partecipazione di Seedorf

Terza CL ha agguantato un colpo di testa su calcio d' angolo al 90' esimo.

Sono giocatori e fortuna che fanno grandi gli allenatori (ovviamente, ci sono eccezioni, per carità)


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si ovvio;
> 
> Qui davvero si crede che un giocatore marchi male/bene, faccia dribling/perda palloni, faccia passaggi filtranti alla Rui Costa/ passaggi indietro perchè glielo dice o meno il mister.
> 
> ...



Concordo pienamente e mi autocito perchè lo dico sempre nei video : *" Un pony non diventerà mai un cavallo da corsa e puoi metterci anche il fantino più bravo del mondo a guidarlo ma sempre ultimo arriverà" *


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure gran parte delle ultime CL sono state vinte da gente come Di Matteo, Zidane, Luis Enrique...



Certo ma ereditando squadre che erano gia' formate e vincenti da anni, o in patria o in europa, che stavano vivendo un momento di appannamento nulla piu'.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure gran parte delle ultime CL sono state vinte da gente come Di Matteo, Zidane, Luis Enrique...



Si ma consideriamo che la CL vinta dal chelsea è figlia di un gruppo in autogestione molto simile al Milan del 2007..
Luis ha vinto con un Barca che era ancora molto "guardiolano" e con un tridente da 120 gol su un anno..
Zidane pure ha giovato di un Real arrivato con tutti i suoi campioni al top, più una serie di furti imbarazzante..

La mano del tecnico però è innegabile in alcune vittorie, l'inda 2010, le due finali del liverpool..

come ti dicevo, un tecnico forte lo vedi nella zona grigia, quella dove il potenziale va "plasmato"..ovvio che un Real con MArcelo-Ramos-Kroos-Modric-CR7 al top non ha certo bisogno di un magonel il Barca con Messi-Suarez-Neymar..

Poi non è solo il vincere..anche il competere conta..


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quello sicuramente. Nessuno è infallibile. Lo facevo notare riallacciandomi alle considerazioni di Zosimo sulla scarsa capacità di auto-critica di Conte. A me ha fatto sorridere il fatto che abbia attaccato frontalmente la società dopo una partita in cui lui ha, a mio parere, moltissime responsabilità.
> 
> 
> Questo sicuramente. Però il fatto di correre tanto è proprio una caratteristica dell'Inter di Conte. Se non sbaglio sono primi in serie a per media km percorsi.
> *PS: poi ci siamo noi che siamo sedicesimi per km percorsi e siamo sempre più stanchi degli altri "per colpa del calendario"... *



E siamo pure ggiovani...


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si ovvio;
> 
> Qui davvero si crede che un giocatore marchi male/bene, faccia dribling/perda palloni, faccia passaggi filtranti alla Rui Costa/ passaggi indietro perchè glielo dice o meno il mister.
> 
> ...



Sì ma è facile andare a vedere solo se vinci, sai benissimo che non è così che anche un piazzamento champions ti da soldi e fama, in ogni caso.
Se vuoi alzare il livello non è facile, forse quasi impossibile, fare il Milan berlusconiano "vincere e vinceremo" nel giro di 2 anni, nemmeno il City o il Psg ci sono riusciti fuori dalle mura di casa.
Le squadre devono salire di tono ed è importante in quel caso avere un allenatore che ti alzi il livello ed incida,altro che.
L'Inter ha fatto Spalletti e Conte,un big il primo un supertop il secondo, il livello è stato graduatamente alzato (e di conseguenza la rosa, of course).
Da ex calciatore ti posso anche assicurare che un allenatore ti fa salire di molto il livello, non è una cosa facile da spiegare, ci sono alchimie ci sono situazioni ci sono tante cose.
Noi vediamo il calcio dall'alto di una tribuna o di una telecamera, in campo le cose si muovono in modo totalmente diverso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Novembre 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Proprio uguali i due.



non far finta di non capire 
PLEASE


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quello sicuramente. Nessuno è infallibile. Lo facevo notare riallacciandomi alle considerazioni di Zosimo sulla scarsa capacità di auto-critica di Conte. A me ha fatto sorridere il fatto che abbia attaccato frontalmente la società dopo una partita in cui lui ha, a mio parere, moltissime responsabilità.
> 
> 
> Questo sicuramente. Però il fatto di correre tanto è proprio una caratteristica dell'Inter di Conte. Se non sbaglio sono primi in serie a per media km percorsi.
> PS: poi ci siamo noi che siamo sedicesimi per km percorsi e siamo sempre più stanchi degli altri "per colpa del calendario"...



Taci taci che mi viene male, l'Inter contiana sale molto pressa tanto, il rischio di fare un tempo fatto male c'è sempre, a volte è il primo a volte è il secondo.
E' poi il calcio moderno ad essere così eh, Milan a parte, il Milan vive una situazione mentale completamente a casaccio, durante la gara, durante la stagione, durante tutto.


----------



## RojoNero (6 Novembre 2019)

per lui non vincere significa morte! sa benissimo che con la rosa attuale non può tenere ancora per molto il passo della Juventus e questo lo fa infuriare


----------



## markjordan (6 Novembre 2019)

uomo minuscolo
meglio la B


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2019)

Mi piace un sacco come allenatore, ma delle volte è troppo schietto. Comunque non ha torto eh. Barella and Co. Si devono ancora fare le ossa.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2019)

Otto pagine su Conte e l'Inter... come siamo ridotti


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Otto pagine su Conte e l'Inter... come siamo ridotti



E' già tanto se ci menzionano....


----------

